# Non-producing Ice Maker



## henfeather (Jun 15, 2006)

We installed a new Kenmore fridge (freezer on top) at our cabin a little over a year ago.  We leave the ice maker arm in the 'up' position unless we're in residence, which is 8 - 10 weekends annually.  We also turn off the water supply to the cabin.  On the last visit, we discovered that the ice maker was not producing.  The only things I thought to do was 1) ensure that the copper tubing between the wall and appliance wasn't crimped, and 2) to check for ice that may have clogged the mechanism thereby halting the entire process.  There's no evidence of water pooled in bottm of the fridge, and none on the floor.  It would irk me no end to give up a day fishing in order to hang around waiting for a repair person, so . . . . Does anyone have troubleshooting recommendations?  Thanks!


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

Kenmore is made by several different companies....

http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html



> On the last visit, we discovered that the ice maker was not producing



Sitting there dead, going through the motions but not filling with water, stuck 1/2 way through a harvest?



> We leave the ice maker arm in the 'up' position unless we're in residence, which is 8 - 10 weekends annually. We also turn off the water supply to the cabin.



Maybe the fill tub is frozen up from sitting?
http://www.applianceaid.com/icemaker.html#water

jeff.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 15, 2006)

I had an ice maker that stopped producing. I removed it and let it thaw.

Re-installed, it worked for 3 or 4 more months before I had to remove it again and thaw. 

What causes them to freeze like that? The icemaker in my new fridge doesn't ever freeze up.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 15, 2006)

Sometimes you need to clean and vacumn those suckers.  I have also seen where the fan is spinning but not really doing it's job.

Or Square Eye wants his beer tooooo cold. 
( I know...no such thing)


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Square Eye said:
			
		

> I had an ice maker that stopped producing. I removed it and let it thaw.
> 
> Re-installed, it worked for 3 or 4 more months before I had to remove it again and thaw.
> 
> What causes them to freeze like that? The icemaker in my new fridge doesn't ever freeze up.



G'day,

Calcium built up on the icemakers body mold is fairly common for allowing the cubes to get stuck, over filling with water, under filling and a too small cube may fall backwards and get jammed.

If the fill spout intermittantly gets frozen, poor or slow fills can cause that or a fill valve weeping in some water all of the time.

jeff.


----------



## jimrayb (Oct 19, 2008)

My icemaker will not automatically stop making ice now also the ice it produces has a funny smell to it almost like garlic or similar.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Oct 20, 2008)

I have had a similar experience with the ice smelling like garlic or such.  The rest of the freezer smells fine, the ice smells and taste a little odd.

I would be curious to know what that might be caused from.

Any ideas???

Allison


----------



## SublimeMasterJW (Jan 25, 2009)

The easiest way is to just put some water in the ice mold and see if it kicks a batch out. If it does but don't kick anymore out then water valve issues. If it don't then you need to maybe replace the ice mold thermostat which is easy as pie.


----------

